# About to take PE hvac



## Lim (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi guys. I have been preparing for pe exam in the past 3 months. I put about 200 hours serious studying in. Right now I can finish the three 80 questions practice exams I have (ppi, 6 minutes and ncees practice exam) within 4 to 6 hours, each. And I can manage to get at least 90% (ncees practice exam I can get 100%). Should I buy some more practice exams? Or this should be enough. My exam is in 2 weeks. 

Thank you!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 9, 2020)

It sounds like you're prepared. But ultimately I can't give you a firm answer. Everyone is different. Some people want to work as many problems as possible. I'm Mechanical, but not HVAC, so I can't really recommend any specific problems to work.


----------



## Lim (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you. I think I will spend the rest of the days familiarize with the reference material.  Found a mistake on the NCEES reference manual. Gonna post it here. If anyone is taking the exam recently, keep this in mind. I contacted Ncees, but didn't really get a confirmation other than they will look at it. 

It's on page 293, STEAM TABLES.
At temperature 64 F, the saturation pressure should be around 0.295 psi instead of 0.36 psi given on the reference table. Since this is the only reference allowed for the new CBT exam, If we use the wrong data, we will get a wrong answer.


----------



## Jorge T (Sep 14, 2020)

Good afternoon Lim,

Is there any way you could help me out with problem 80 from the NCEES practice exam? It pertains to acoustical control throughout a ductwork.

Thank you.


----------



## Lim (Sep 14, 2020)

Jorge T said:


> Good afternoon Lim,
> 
> Is there any way you could help me out with problem 80 from the NCEES practice exam? It pertains to acoustical control throughout a ductwork.
> 
> Thank you.


I had the same problem. Seems like we need some data on the noise control liner material. And I looked up on the Internet, different material really has very different properties. Also, there isn't any reference data on Ncees reference manual. So I came up with this solution, If we really come cross this question during exam. 

Just remember at 1000 hz it has the highest noise reduction, about 2.3 dB/ft 

So for this specific  problem, at 1000 hz, it goes down to 96-23=73. And towards 2 directions of frequency the per foot reductions are all less than 2.3. Option C matches the pattern.

Just memorize 2 numbers. 2.3 dB/ft and 1000 hz. Without reference, I think this is the best  we can do.

Since we are talking about noise control, there is another formula I memorized. 

Experienced sound level.

Say there is a printer in an office, giving out 100 dB noise, frequency is 1000 hz . You sit 25 feet from it. Room volume is 250 cft. What noise level down you experience?

I don't think I could find the formula on the reference manual. But any way, this is the formula.

Lp=Lw-5logV-3logF-10logR+25

Lp: experienced level

Lw: sound source level 100 dB

V: room volume 250 cft

F: frequency 1000 hz

R: distance from sound source 25 ft

So the answer should be 90 dB.

Hope I'm helping. My exam is on the 22nd this month. What about you?


----------



## Jorge T (Sep 15, 2020)

Lim said:


> I had the same problem. Seems like we need some data on the noise control liner material. And I looked up on the Internet, different material really has very different properties. Also, there isn't any reference data on Ncees reference manual. So I came up with this solution, If we really come cross this question during exam.
> 
> Just remember at 1000 hz it has the highest noise reduction, about 2.3 dB/ft
> 
> ...


Hey Lim,

Thank you for your input, that is exactly what I was planning to do based on similar problems from the engineering pro guides. 

I will be taking the exam this Friday!

Best regards.


----------



## Lim (Sep 15, 2020)

Jorge T said:


> Hey Lim,
> 
> Thank you for your input, that is exactly what I was planning to do based on similar problems from the engineering pro guides.
> 
> ...


You will pass! Let me know!


----------



## Jorge T (Sep 21, 2020)

Lim said:


> You will pass! Let me know!


Lim,

The test was very similar to the NCEES practice exam concept wise. There were some practical questions relevant to the field experience as well. There were 37 questions in the AM and 43 in the PM session with the difficulty level. I would say, if you review the concepts from the NCEES practice exam and the Engineering Pro Guides you should be in great shape.

I should be getting my results later this week, I will keep you posted!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lim (Sep 22, 2020)

Jorge T said:


> Lim,
> 
> The test was very similar to the NCEES practice exam concept wise. There were some practical questions relevant to the field experience as well. There were 37 questions in the AM and 43 in the PM session with the difficulty level. I would say, if you review the concepts from the NCEES practice exam and the Engineering Pro Guides you should be in great shape.
> 
> ...


Just saw your post..i took my exam today. Just like you said, it's very similar to the practice exam. Some practical/experience type of problems are the hard ones for me. But I feel good about it. Should get the result next week. Fingers crossed! I passed FE first try 3 months ago. I hope the good luck extends. Keep me posted! 

Best  regards.


----------



## Jorge T (Sep 23, 2020)

Lim said:


> Just saw your post..i took my exam today. Just like you said, it's very similar to the practice exam. Some practical/experience type of problems are the hard ones for me. But I feel good about it. Should get the result next week. Fingers crossed! I passed FE first try 3 months ago. I hope the good luck extends. Keep me posted!
> 
> Best  regards.


Lim,

I received my results today and I passed!


----------



## Lim (Sep 24, 2020)

Jorge T said:


> Lim,
> 
> I received my results today and I passed!
> 
> View attachment 18835


Congratulations brother! I'm so happy for you. I have to wait until next week to know mine.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2020)

Lim said:


> Congratulations brother! I'm so happy for you. I have to wait until next week to know mine.


*in old fogey voice*
Back in my day, we had to weight up to two months to find out our results!!!! It was so stressful, but we were tougher back then, so we could deal with it. ......... And you could only take the exam on 2 days a year, so you had to plan your entire life around it!!! You young whipper-snappers don't know how good you have it!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Sep 24, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> had to weight up


Like, lbf or Newtons? :rotflmao:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 24, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Like, lbf or Newtons? :rotflmao:


*old fogey continues*

You heard what I said son; RESPECT YOUR ELDERS!!!


----------



## Lim (Sep 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> *in old fogey voice*
> Back in my day, we had to weight up to two months to find out our results!!!! It was so stressful, but we were tougher back then, so we could deal with it. ......... And you could only take the exam on 2 days a year, so you had to plan your entire life around it!!! You young whipper-snappers don't know how good you have it!!!


2 months, that sucks. This is not the hardest exam I had to take tho. Gaokao was the hardest. 3 years preparation, lived on 4 hours of sleep every day for the last year. And it only happens once a year. Retakes pretty much do worse than first time because you don't have a big group of friends study together with. So in a sense, Gaokao is a once in your life time opportunity...

GRE was kinda hard too. Mainly because English is my second language. Just imagine take FE and PE in Chinese. Even as of today, I've been in the states 11 years now, it's still a disadvantage for me to take a time sensitive exam in English. Just takes me a few more seconds to read every question would cause me lose 15, 20 minutes. 

Anyway, I'm happy to get it done. Hope I passed. And yes, We are blessed not have to wait 2 months.


----------



## Lim (Sep 30, 2020)

Jorge T said:


> Lim,
> 
> I received my results today and I passed!
> 
> View attachment 18835


https://account.ncees.org/rn/2118916-1345383-844b63f

I passed too!


----------

